# Zeigt her eure HDR's ......



## Testpilot (6. März 2009)

Hi Ihr Lieben,

ich befasse mich gerade sehr mit dem Thema HDR Photographie bzw die Bearbeitung von Photos mittels HDR Software.
Es würde mich mal brennend interessieren was Ihr so an HDR Bildern schon geschaffen habt und vor allem, wie ihr das umgesetzt habt.
Also hätte ich gerne ein vorher / nachher Bild und die verwendete Software gewusst.

Freu mich drauf was ordentliches zu sehen!!! 

Also haut rein ......

Gruß
Timo

p.s. bin gerade noch am Bildergestalten. Wenn ich mein erstes HDR fertig habe wirds natürlich gepostet,. .... so Gott will :beeten

Ach ja, ich verwende z.Z. folgende Software
- Dynamic Photo HDR
- Photomatix Pro 3
sowie FDRTools Basic 2.2


----------



## axel (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hallo Timo 

Ich hab leider kein HDR . Aber ich hab einen Link zu dem Thema für Dich !

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/7107/?q=HDR

Da kannst Du bestimmt etwas herauslesen.


Lg
axel


----------



## Frank (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hi,

genau meinen Nerv getroffen!!

Bin gespannt auf dein erstes Ergebnis.


----------



## Testpilot (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

hier ist es

Software Dynamic-Photo HDR (mitte) Photomatix Pro 3 (rechts) .... einfach nur zu krass diese Software!!!
Hab mir das jetzt ganz einfach gemacht. Habe eine normale Aufnahme mit Photoshop verdunkelt um ein  Gegenstück zu haben.
Habe keinen grßen Wert auf schärfe gelegt. Mein eigentliches Augenmerk lag auf Kontrast ......


----------



## Frank (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hallo Timo,

sehr schön was du da "gezaubert" hast.
Aber mal ein Tip:
Für richtige HDR Fotos ist es besser min. drei unterschiedlich belichtete Fotos zu machen.
Diese dann mit entsprechender Software zusammenrechnen lassen und danach je nach belieben noch weiter zu bearbeiten und verfeinern.

Hier ist mal ein Beispiel von mir, dass auch schon irgendwo hier umhergeistert:

Die drei Ausgangsdateien im RAW fotografiert:
normal belichtet
 

-2 EV
 

+2 EV
 

Hier das Ergebnis, zusätzlich noch mit CS3 und div. Filtern bearbeitet. (Im übrigen zählt es zu meinem pers. Lieblingsmotiven )


----------



## Testpilot (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Suuuperklasse sieht das aus!!!

Ja ich weiss, das man drei Bilder nehmen sollte. Komischer Weise nahm Dynamic-Photo nur zwei der drei angegebenen, keine Ahnung warum.

Veränderst Du die EV auch erst im nachhinein oder nimmst Du eine Belichtungsreihe auf??


----------



## Frank (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Ich nehme immer eine Belichtungsreihe auf, diese wie gesagt im RAW.
Außerdem wirst du im laufe der Zeit feststellen, das es Motive gibt, die sich sehr gut zum mappen eignen und welche die weniger gute Bearbeitungen zu lassen.
Ich habe mich mehr auf die Seite der Technik geschlagen. Vor allem Technikmuseen sind nicht mehr sicher vor mir.


----------



## Testpilot (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

+-2 EV gibt meine Kamera nicht her ebenso wenig das RAW Format. Aber da kann man ja Softwaretechnisch nacharbeiten :beeten 

Ja das nicht alle Motive funktionieren habe ich schon festgestellt. Je weniger Kontrastunterschiede es gibt um so weniger zufriedenstellend ist das Ergebnis ... Ist immer die Frage was man eigentlich erreichen möchte. Es gibt ja diverse HDR's die echt wie gemalt aussehen. Das finde ich eher befremdlich und reichlich überzogen. So wie Du es darstellst ist es genau die richtige Mischung für mich 
Welche Software nutzt Du denn... und von was für Filtern redest Du da genau ?


----------



## Frank (7. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Für das Zusammenrechnen der Bilder benutze ich Photomatix Pro. Kostet zwar einiges, für mich aber erste Wahl! 
Dann gehts weiter mit PS CS3 und den darin enthaltenen Plugins von Nikfiltern usw. Naja, über den Preis müssen wir uns ja nicht unterhalten. 
Zum Schluss wird evtl. noch nachgeschärft mit der Canoneigenen Software Digital Photo Professional - Feddisch.


----------



## Testpilot (11. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hast Du das Tool mal ausprobiert?

http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/DRI/dri_tool.php

Werde ich heute NAchmittag mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## tomlegno (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hallo Claudia&Timo, ich kenne auch das Traumflieger-Tool, ist aber mit PhotomatixPro3 in keinster Weise vergleichbar. In Übrigen kannst du ohne eine Belichtungsreihe keine HDR aufnehmen. Die Einzige Möglichkeit die ich noch kenne ist die, aus RAW daten eine belichtungsreihe von Hand anlegen, also das RAW "Negativ" einmal über und einmal über zu belichten. das gelingt die mit jpeg. dateien aber nicht.

Hallo Frank,
das Bild find eich einfach nur geil. Sieht mir aber nicht nach "nur" HDR aus. Eher nach DaveHill ;-).

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Testpilot (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Doch mit jpeg funktionert das auch


----------



## Annett (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hallo.

Ich muss Timo? Recht geben.
Man kann auch aus 1-3 jpg-Aufnahmen ein HDR erstellen. Aber besser wirds vermutlich mit 3 RAW-Dateien.
Leider kann unsere Kamera die Belichtungsreihe und Serienbilder nur im jpg-Format.

Vermutlich aus einem Bild errechnet (Frank hatte damals Hand angelegt), weil sich der Fahrer und die Menschen im Hintergrund natürlich nicht ruhig verhalten konnten und die Fotografin unter Zeitdruck stand. 
 

Vermutlich aus 2 Bildern berechnet (ebenfalls von Frank), weil die Fotografin eine Einstellung falsch vorgenommen hatte. 
Die dunkelste Stufe (mit den meisten Informationen) fehlte leider. Frau ist aber lernfähig. 
 

Die Bilder haben extrem unter der Verkleinerung gelitten. Falls Interesse besteht, suche ich mal die Originaldaten raus und verkleinere diese neu. 


Hier mal ein besseres, was ich noch auf dem Lappi gefunden habe (Berechnung vermutlich ebenfalls durch Frank ):
 
Das dürfte aus 3 Aufnahme berechnet worden sein - wieder nur jpg-Format.
Gerade bemerkt: Einmal im Paint eine Kleinigkeit ändern und neu abspeichern -> schrumpft die Dateigröße von 207 auf 125kB. Wieviel wichtige Bilddaten dabei wohl verloren gehen? 
Hab lieber die größere, unveränderte Datei hochgeladen.


----------



## Testpilot (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Letztendlich kannst Du ein HDR Bild auch aus einem JPEG erstellen.
Dazu baust Du Dir mittels PhotoShop oder vergleichbarem Tool Deine Belichtungsreihe einfach selber.
1 Bild überbelichten, eines abdunkeln und das Originale lässt Du wie es ist.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass zu keine Unterschiede, durch herumlaufende Passanten etc, in Deinem HDR hast.

Das klappt aber leider nicht bei jedem Motiv zufriedenstellend.
Aber versuch mach kluch 

@ Annett
Das mit der Dateigröße hängt von der eingestellt jpeg Qualität ab. Du kannst jpeg extrem verkleiner nur wird das Bild dadurch nicht gerade besser 

Timo


----------



## Conny (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hallo,

ja, man kann aus einem JPEG ein HDR machen, wenn es nicht anders geht. 
Aber der Dynamikumfang wird immer sehr stark eingeschränkt sein gegenüber denen aus 3, 5 oder noch mehr RAW-Bildern berechneten. Selbst ein aus 1 RAW mit +- 1 LW entwickelten HDR, kann nicht zu vergelichbaren Ergebnissen führen. Ein RAW hat bis zu 15 Bit Farbtiefe also bis zu 16384 Abstufungen pro Farbkanal. Ein JPEG nur 256.


----------



## Frank (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hi,

wie heißt nochmal der Titel?? 

Ich hab mal drei mitgebracht, die ich gestern bei einem Ausflug (endlich mal ein Tag frei ) im Tal Gironde gemacht habe.

Die Kirche steht auf einem Hügel in Sainte Croix du Mont und das Auto ... ja wo hab ich das noch aufgenommen? 
Ich glaub das Dorf heißt Uzeste oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## Frank (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hallo, 

mal wieder was für die HDR Interessierten.
Ich war heute mal wieder mit der Cam auf Pirsch im Museum für Industriekultur.
Alle hab ich noch nicht bearbeitet, aber hier mal ein kleine Auswahl:

     

Mein Fotokalender 2009 wird wohl das Thema "Technik im Detail" beinhalten.


----------



## Joachim (26. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

@Frank
Fotokalender 2009 ? 

Also ich find Bild 1 und 3 am gelungensten (wasn Wort ) - bei Bild 2 find ich die HDR Bearbeitung ein wenig "to much", da die Muttis ein weng zu gemalt aussehen.

Dennoch - sehr schön!


----------



## Frank (26. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

@ Joachim

 pssst schau mal hier ...


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Servus Frank

Da zeigst uns wieder einmal geniale HDR`s 

Habe mich, dank deines Links in der FC deine Bilder angeschaut, Wow, wußte gar nicht das du soooo in die HDR`s reingekippt bist .

Denke es wird bald das erste * hereinrauschen


----------



## Frank (26. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hallo Helmut,

jaa, die HDR Bearbeitung hats mit echt angetan - ist wie ne Sucht! :dumm

 für dein Vertrauen, dass bald eines mit einem * versehen wird.
Ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich gar nicht so scharf auf die Galerie bin. 
Zwei meiner Bilder (da steckte ich aber noch in den Anfängen) sind schon mal vorgeschlagen worden.
Du glaubst gar nicht, wie bearbeitete Fotos z. T. "zerissen" werden ... und das war bei den Kommentaren die mir zugedacht worden sind noch eher harmlos ... 
Wir sind in der Community son kleines Clübchen, die hin und wieder einen internen Contest mit zwei bis fünf Leuten startet und dann auch mal was größeres angeht, wo teilnehmen kann wer lust hat.
Es macht jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß zu sehen, welch unterschiedlichen Werke aus demselben Motiv entstehen können. Für mich jedesmal sehr spannend zu sehen.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*



> Zwei meiner Bilder (da steckte ich aber noch in den Anfängen) sind schon mal vorgeschlagen worden.


Waren es nicht drei 

Habe ja bei meinen auch mal einen Vorschlag gehabt, auch abgelehnt. Aber ich bin so wie du auch nicht scharf drauf, obwohl, freuen würde es mich schon.
War aber schon lange nicht mehr in der FC.

Fotografieren ist schon ein sehr schönes Hobby, wenn man es dann noch mit anderen, zu kleinen Wettbewerben ausreizt, da geht dann manchmal schon die Post ab


----------



## Conny (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hallo,

ich war auch mal wieder in Sachen HDR unterwegs. Manche Objekte kann man immer wieder mit veränderten Bedingungen aufnehmen.

Medium 1870 anzeigen


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Servus Conny

Beeindruckend 

Kommt sehr stimmig rüber 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Frank (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hi Conny,

die Mühle sieht klasse aus. Absolut geniale Farben!

Ich hab auch festgestellt, das man aus ein und dem gleichen Motiv immer wieder anders aussehende Bearbeitungen erstellen kann.
Je nach Tageszeit, bedecktem Himmel, heiter oder sonnig, ergibt es immer wieder ein anderes Ergebnis.

Ich war vorhin auch wieder los und hab von nem Tregger ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht ... bin aber noch nicht so weit.


----------



## Conny (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

  an dieser Mühle fahre ich oft vorbei. Irgendwann schaffe ich auch mal einen Sonnenaufgang  dann müsste sie direkt dahinter kommen. Oder ich kann es vorher per EBV


----------



## PyroMicha (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Klasse Bilder macht Ihr da .
Jetzt habt Ihr mich auch mir "HDR" infiziert.


----------



## Frank (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hi,

was gibt es denn so neues an der HDR-Front??

Bevor das Thema langsam stirbt, gibt es jetzt mal wieder was auf die Augen. 

Außer die Baumaschinen sind die Bilder zwar schon älter, aber neu bearbeitet

Die erste Reihe kommt aus dem Tuchmacher Museum in Bramsche:
       

       

Diese sind im Museum für Industriekultur in Osnabrück aufgenommen:
         

Und hier hab ich heute mal ne Baustelle besichtigt  :
     

     

Manche Bilder habt ihr vllt. schon mal gesehen, zumindest das Motiv. Sie sind aber alle neu bearbeitet.


----------



## Joachim (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Moin Frank,

also die Baumaschinenbilder sind mal wieder suuuuper geworden  (Die andern auch - aber ich bin eben Technikfan.  )

Es fällt auch auf, das die Bilder mit weißen Wölkchen am besten aussehen - die dunklen Wolken sind eher nicht so schön, wirkt so finster...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

... auch wenn Frank nun gerade so viele seiner "Profi-HDR-Pics" eingestellt hat ... trauen wir uns mal unsere neuesten Versuche einzustellen:

     

Església de Nostra Senyora dels Dolors, Manacor, Mallorca, Spanien, Mai 2009​​


----------



## Frank (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Hi,

das sieht doch hervorragend aus! 
Habt ihr noch mehr Kirchenbilder?? Innenaufnahmen aus Kirchen, Klöstern und ähnlichen Gebäuden eignen sich hervorragend für die HDR-Bea.

Ich bin zur Zeit auch in Spanien, in Valencia. Wir haben hier heute die Kathedrale besucht.
Leider war zu der Zeit gerade ein Gottesdienst. :? Das ist so schon ein sehr imposantes Gebäude, aber davon hab ich leider keine Pics ...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

 ... Bilder von Kirchen haben wir noch eine ganze Menge  ... aber keine Belichtungsreihen . Dies war auch nur Versuche, denn wir hatten doch kein Stativ mit, die Bilder sind "Freihand" geschossen .


----------



## Frank (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure HDR's ......*

Schade, schade, schade ...
Habt ihr denn im RAW gespeichert? Dann könnte man ja eine Pseudo Belichtungsreihe erstellen. 

So, jetzt muss ich aber ins Bettchen, morgen wollen wir noch mal los ...


----------

